# Jon Fitch sig



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

I will pay 1k credits for a signature with Jon Fitch his name and the words. "STILL the top contender"


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

You won't be able to display it on these forums unless you become a premium member (which is very, very worth it)


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here is one i did but you must Purchase a Membership to use it buddy..


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

Well I was going to get a membership with my friends credit card, but it only takes pay pal so it is going to take a bit longer.


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

NikosCC said:


> Here is one i did but you must Purchase a Membership to use it buddy..


That's good but I am looking for the words "STILL the top contender"


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Really? :/ I don't have a paypal account so there must be a way. (I'd explain that way if my memory wasn't retarded)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I agree that the membership is definitely wort it! A lot of cool perks come with it!:thumbsup:

As for the payment, I am not sure which route I went. I do have a paypal because I browse around on eBay, but I am not sure that I have actually used the paypal with any other site besides eBay.

You should contact a member of the staff and ask them. They will definitely be able to answer any questions that you may have!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill try my best.

that is if your still looking?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, nice avi. I wonder where you got it from 

I made a Fitch sig, it's somewhere in this forum. I can add the words you need if you want.


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

I've decided to go with the Lyoto Machida sig instead of Jon Fitch so mods can feel free to close this thread. I was just pissed one day when I was reading a lot of critism of him lol.

Thanks to everyone who replied.


----------

